# Food Wholesale



## svcop3 (May 1, 2015)

Hello everyone,

My wife is starting a restaurant and I'm interested in finding any kind of food wholesale place in the Ilocos Norte region. 

While we can source local produce fairly fairly cheaply, we have a few issues 

1) Find things like proper cheese and fresh milk. 
2) Finding some produce like lemongrass or apples consistently (i.e. either they are only available in the mall every other week or they look like they are a month old) is a problem, although we can probably work round this.
3) Find things like cocoa powder, flour, coffee and other basic ingredients at restaurant trade volumes at cheap price. I find many of the malls sell small quantities at high prices, often of imported brand stuff for the basics. 
4) Find imported things like cornflakes or baked beans at the best prices. 

Does anybody know of anything like a food wholesaler, warehouse grocery store, restaurant supplier or similar in Ilocos Norte? Any other ideas on how to approach these supply problems would be welcome!

Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

svcop3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife is starting a restaurant and I'm interested in finding any kind of food wholesale place in the Ilocos Norte region.
> 
> ...


Finding good quality foreign products of any kind, including food or cooking items can be difficult. To do it consistently, is next to impossible no matter what.

That said, your best source of the information you are seeking is going to be by going to the larger hotels in your chosen area. Have your wife visit *in person* at those hotels with the head of the purchasing department.
The large hotels will have a list of suppliers that they depend on. That is about the only way I know of to get ideas and info.



Best of luck..


----------



## svcop3 (May 1, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds it difficult to find things like that! Thanks for the advice. We will definitely try that.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a couple of shortcuts to some cool spots (membership clubs) but I'm not sure anything is up there so far North in Luzon but here's some options. Jet Lag has some great ideas for help in your area.

Healthy Options chain sells bulk items such as coffee, nuts, mixed dry nuts and dried fruits, corn flour, wheat flour, seasonings, herbs and hard to find things, also looks like they can deliver items.

Stores | Healthy Options

Then S & R Chain has exclusives items also like a Sam's club.

Welcome to S&R Membership Shopping


----------



## svcop3 (May 1, 2015)

Thanks Mcalleyboy. Predictably they don't have any branches up this far  However, I think a supply run to Manila once a month is one option, in which case these two places will be ideal. 

Its not related to groceries, but i have discovered Lazada are a great mail order for electronics. They say they will deliver free nationwide (great for bulky white goods) and they stock good brands and models. I just thought I would note that here in case anybody else reading this is having trouble finding things in the provinces.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I have used Lazada and also have an S&R membership. The closest S&R to you I think will be in San Fernando, Pampanga. S&R has imported cheeses, meats(salami, sausages, hams, turkey, etc.) coffee, creamers, spices, cooking oils, cocoa powder, sugar, flours, etc., kitchen appliances, knives. They will probably many items I have named plus more that you will be able to use. If you have any questions I will try to answer. I use S&R monthly to fill my needs. Most items are in larger than normal containers.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

svcop3 said:


> Thanks Mcalleyboy. Predictably they don't have any branches up this far  However, I think a supply run to Manila once a month is one option, in which case these two places will be ideal.
> 
> Its not related to groceries, but i have discovered Lazada are a great mail order for electronics. They say they will deliver free nationwide (great for bulky white goods) and they stock good brands and models. I just thought I would note that here in case anybody else reading this is having trouble finding things in the provinces.



Though you can certainly save some by shopping these two possibilities, they are NOT wholesale and you will hurt your profits if you cannot truly purchased from wholesale suppliers for your wife's restaurant. I am a Member of the S and R Membership Shopping Warehouse and they have great bargains but they are still no where near wholesale pricing. It would be nice to find out where the supermarkets are buying from because they are not all shipping directly from the US or other foreign countries for their shelf items. Someone somewhere has to be operating a distribution wholesale warehouse somewhere in the Philippines.

If anyone knows where PureGold or ShopWise are buying their products from, please share...I would like to know for another project I am looking into but it would require that I can also find a good wholesale outlet.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

svcop3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My wife is starting a restaurant and I'm interested in finding any kind of food wholesale place in the Ilocos Norte region.
> 
> ...


I performed a quick search and found a spot that supplies hundreds of grocery stores and they have other products at wholesale, they take several forms of payment and I think they deliver.

Suy Sing Commercial Corporation - Largest wholesale grocery distribution Company in the Philippines - Wholesale Lubang


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

bidrod said:


> I have used Lazada and also have an S&R membership. The closest S&R to you I think will be in San Fernando, Pampanga. S&R has imported cheeses, meats(salami, sausages, hams, turkey, etc.) coffee, creamers, spices, cooking oils, cocoa powder, sugar, flours, etc., kitchen appliances, knives. They will probably many items I have named plus more that you will be able to use. If you have any questions I will try to answer. I use S&R monthly to fill my needs. Most items are in larger than normal containers.


This is just another reason I really enjoy this forum there is always something to learn. this is the first time me or my wife have heard about the S&R store but we will be making a visit are next trip to pi.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*S & r*



Rogdas said:


> This is just another reason I really enjoy this forum there is always something to learn. this is the first time me or my wife have heard about the S&R store but we will be making a visit are next trip to pi.


Back in 2001 I was traveling from Guam and I was sitting next to a man that worked for S & R, but I was so excited about getting here I didn't right the name down and so forgot the name till someone on the board mentioned the club but this man was somehow involved in the large Grocery clubs both in Guam and I was surprised to learn they had them here in the Philippines, owned by PureGold. 

The other spot "Healthy Options" was recommended from another expat because it sells corn flour, good luck finding anyone here in the Philippines that knows what corn flour is and where to buy it but it's sold at Healthy Options. They also sell bulk food items such as trail mixes, coffee beans, I think the list would be long and herbs.


----------

